# Wie SITOP absichern?



## Spag (22 August 2008)

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem: 230V aus der Steckdose gehen auf einen Leitungschutzschalter, dann auf Klemmen und dann wird auf eine SITOP mit 5A und eine mit 10A aufgeteilt. Den gleichen Aufbau hab ich dann nochmal, aber da nur auf ein SITOP mit 10A.
Bei dem Leitungschutzschalter geht es hauptsächlich um die manuelle Abschaltfunktion. Soll ein Testschrank werden, da muss mal umgebaut werden ohne dass man alles abschaltet oder ein Netzausfall simuliert werden.
Welchen LS brauch ich dann? 
Oder geht das auch mit einem PKZ? Wird bei uns wohl so verbaut, allerdings sind die Teile für 3 Phasen ausgelegt, ich hab aber nur L1. Ich glaube da wird hier normalerweise der Hilfskontakt hergenommen. Aber ich soll sowohl L1 als auch N schaltbar machen...
Bin da etwas überfordert, habe bisher noch nie eine Schaltung entworfen und weiß so gar, was alles möglich ist und was in dem Fall das Beste ist.
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß, Spag


----------



## vierlagig (22 August 2008)

*wtf is a PKZ?*

...du meinst einen leistungsschutzschalter? ... manchmal sagt man auch motorschutzschalter oder trafoschutzschalter (wobei hier ein unterschied in der charakteristik besteht)... PKZ ist nur die bezeichnung in den moeller-listen ...

über hilskontakte? :shock: ich hoffe da hast du dich geirrt! 

wenn du einen leistungsschutzschalter einsetzen möchtest, so ist es notwendig alle bahnen zu belasten, also phase über bahn 1 und 2 und den neutralleiter über bahn 3 ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 August 2008)

@4L:
Na-na ... PKZ ist doch als Bezeichnung für Motorschutzschalter schon universell ... genauso wie Stripax für Abisolierzange oder Styropor für Polistyrol ...

@Spag:
Wenn du ein einphasiges Gerät an einem 3phasigen Motorschutzschalter betreiben willst, dann schaltest du 2 der Hauptkontakte in Reihe und führst darüber die Phase und über den 3. Hauptkontakt den "N".
Die Hilfskontakte sind für Meldungen oder Verriegelungen ...!!!

Gruß
LL


----------



## Spag (22 August 2008)

@4L: Kann sein, dass ich mich mit den Hilfskontakten geirrt habe, ich glaube auch, dass der Aufbau noch nicht ganz fertig war.

@LL: Danke, so werde ich es machen.

Und ist denn ein PKZ mit 16A für die 5A und 10A SITOP ok und für die einzelne 10A SITOP dann ein PKZ mit 6,3A? Schaltet mir das PKZ dann nicht aus?

Gruß Spag


----------



## vierlagig (22 August 2008)

@larry, das ist was ich meinte, nur nicht so schön praxisnah ausgedrückt - danke dafür

das mit dem universalbegriff mag sein, aber ich finde das nicht richtig - nur meine meinung - denn es erschwert berufseinsteigern, die gerade erst von der schule kommen, das verstehen ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 August 2008)

Spag schrieb:


> Und ist denn ein PKZ mit 16A für die 5A und 10A SITOP ok und für die einzelne 10A SITOP dann ein PKZ mit 6,3A? Schaltet mir das PKZ dann nicht aus?


 
Wahrscheinlich nicht ...
Hierfür müßtest du dann nämlich die Strom-Aufnahme und nicht die Strom-Abgabe berücksichtigen. Ich denke mal (ohne nachgesehen zu haben), dass dein 10A SiTop so ca. 1 - 2 A Strom aufnimmt ...


----------



## vierlagig (22 August 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich denke mal (ohne nachgesehen zu haben), dass dein 10A SiTop so ca. 1 - 2 A Strom aufnimmt ...



aber gibs zu, du hast es überschlagen ... P=U*I ... 

Iprim = (Usek*Isek)/Uprim


----------



## Ralle (22 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> aber gibs zu, du hast es überschlagen ... P=U*I ...
> 
> Iprim = (Usek*Isek)/Uprim



Ne 4L, das macht der Profi im Kopf , ohne Laplace- und z-Transformation. Primär sind 220-230 V, Sekundär 24V. Also so Phi mal Daumen ein Zehntel. Nix Formel, grins.


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 August 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ne 4L, das macht der Profi im Kopf , ohne Laplace- und z-Transformation.


 
 Kann man das auch mit der LaPlace-Transformation machen ? Ich dachte, die nimmt man damit der Schreibtisch nicht wackelt ...


----------



## nico (22 August 2008)

Sitop Power 5: Eingangsstrom: 1,3 A. Netzseitig empfohlener LS-Schalter Charakt. C 6 A
Sitop Power 10: Eingangsstrom: 1,8 A. Netzseitig empfohlener LS-Schalter Charakt. C 10 A

ausgangsseitig muss keine Sicherung verbaut werden

Ist aus der Siemens Betriebsanleitung. Habe hier gerade son Dingen rumstehen.


----------



## Ralle (22 August 2008)

Ah siehste, da hatten wir noch AC/DC nicht bedacht !

Das wär Mr. Elite-Uni-Absolvent nicht passiert.


----------



## vierlagig (22 August 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ah siehste, da hatten wir noch AC/DC nicht bedacht !



hatten wir doch im hinterkopf, haben doch schließlich nur überschlagen und larry kamm mit 2A erschreckend na ran!


----------



## Simaticfreak87 (31 August 2008)

*Sitop 5A*

Hallo, wollt mich mal schnell einklinken, aber eigentlich nur um zu fragen ob jemand eine neue original verpackte versiegelte Sitop 5A Spg-Versorgung gebrauchen kann?!? Wollte mir eig noch ne LOGO dazukaufen aber hatte sich dann erledigt, da mir jemand das ganze in einem set angeboten hat. Also wenn jemand interesse hat bitte Antworten.

Hatte vom Preis her an 95 inkl. Versand gedacht 

MfG Simaticfreak87


----------

